# MySQL Password?



## mafu (6. August 2007)

Guten Morgen,

Ich habe einen Windows Server 2003 und will jetzt Plesk installieren, jetzt fragt er mich bei der Installation nach meinem "SQL Password" und "SQL Benutzer" aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie dieses lauten soll.
Jetzt die Frage kann ich dieses irgendwo irgendwie auslesen? Wenn ich MySQL neue istalliere muss ich dieses dann eingeben? und kann somit ein frisches vergeben?


mfg Roman


----------



## aGeNET (10. August 2007)

Die Standardeinstellungen für den MySQL-Zugang müsste sein:

user: root
pw: root

oder

user: root
pw: <nicht gesetzt> (so ist es zb bei XAMPP)


----------



## guenter024 (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
gut dass ich den Eintrag gefunden habe, hat mir geholfen, endlich die Datenbank aufzulisten.
Wusste nicht, dass man als User "root" eintragen musste.

Habe eine Frage: 
Wo werden Username und Passwort festgelegt, bzw. wie kann ich es ändern?

Fange gerade erst an mit mysql, wäre daher nett, wenn mir es jemand beantworten könnte.

Im voraus vielen Dank.

MfG 
Günni


----------



## aGeNET (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo, der Thread is zwar schon alt, aber schön, dass er dir weitergeholfen hat 

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:

a) du hast einen lokalen Webserver bspw. XAMPP, dann kannst du hier -> http://localhost/security/index.php dein MySQL-Passwort festlegen/ändern. Der MySQL-Benutzername ist halt *root*.

b) du hast zb einen gemieteten Webspace bei bspw. strato.de, dann kannst du das Passwort irgendwo in den Einstellungen im Webinterface festlegen/ändern. Bei den meisten Hostern wird der MySQL-Benutzername vorgeschrieben und kann nicht geändert werden.

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.


----------

